# Downloads brechen immer ab



## Georgler (5. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass bei größeren Downloads einfach mittendrin die Verbindung abbricht und der bisherige Download verworfen wird.
Bei anderen PCs im Netzwerk geschieht dies nicht, somit liegt der Fehler an meinem PC. Des weiteren habe ich alle Browser ausgetestet, überall die gleiche Situation.

Es kann sein, dass der Download bereits bei 20MB abbricht oder auch erst bei 100MB, aber 1GB kriege ich nie heruntergeladen.

Liegt der Fehler eher an der Hardware oder lässt er sich anders beheben.

Meine Hardware:
Intel Core i7 2600 @3,4GHz
Sapphire GTX 560Ti
MB: Acer IPISB-VR
OS: Win 7 HP
12GB DDR3 RAM
2x 1TB HDD
(bzw. Komplett-PC Acer Predator G3610 von Januar 2012)

Der LAN-Port befindet sich direkt am Mainboard dran. Ist dieser evtl. defekt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Georg


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (5. April 2015)

Hi Georgler, 
hast deinen Router mal aus gemacht, 10 Sekunden gewartet und wieder angemacht?
Hast du alternativ ein anders Lan-Kabel benutzt?
Hast sonst irgendwelche Probleme mit dem PC seitdem das mit dem Download-Abbruch ist?

Du kannst ja mal den Realtek LAN Treiber 7.36.1224.2010 installieren: Treiber und Handbücher herunterladen | Offizielle Acer Website
Einfach eingeben: Desktop-Predator-Predator G3610


----------



## Georgler (5. April 2015)

Also den Router neugestartet habe ich schon dutzende Male, und das meistens wegen anderen Problemen, hat aber auch nichts genützt.
Ein alternatives LAN-kabel habe ich auch benutzt, leider auch ohne Erfolg. Sogar mit D-LAN (oder wie das heißt, was das Stromnetz des Hauses nutzt) kam keine Besserung in Sicht.
Sonstige Probleme mit dem PC habe ich keine.

Ich probier jetzt mal einen neuen Treiber zu installieren und werde mich dann später wieder melden!

Edit:
Ich habe jedoch ein paar Probleme mit der vorderen Audiobuchse, diese funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß, ist ein bisschen wackelig und erkennt das Mikrofon nicht an. Aus dem Grund habe ich einen USB-Adapter, an dem ich Mikrofon und Headset verbinden kann, das funktioniert. Realtek macht ja soweit ich weiß, auch den Sound in dem Modell, könnte das zusammenhängen?


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2015)

Habt ihr irgendwo im Haus einen Wlan-Stick den du einmal ausprobieren könntest ?
Dadurch könnte man ausschließen, dass es am Lan-Port liegt.


----------



## Georgler (5. April 2015)

Ja, habe ich. Kann ich gleich auch noch ausprobieren. Der WLAN-Stick sorgt allerdings komischerweise öfter dafür, dass der Router abstürzt und sich neustartet. Egal, versuchen kann ichs ja.
Den Treiber habe ich jetzt bereits installiert und lasse gerade einen Download laufen (bereits 192MB von 1,6GB).

Eine vielleicht interessante Anmerkung noch: Bei Steam stürzen die Downloads nicht ab, aber ich glaube dort werden auch immer Teilstücke heruntergeladen und falls der Download abbricht wird einfach ab dem letzten Teildownload weitergemacht.

EDIT: Bei 530MB hat der Download gestoppt und steht jetzt in Google Chrome bei 0 B/s. Deshalb teste ich dies jetzt nochmal mit dem WLAN-Stick.

EDIT 2: Der WLAN-Stick  (BELKIN Surf & Share Wireless USB Adapter) bringt den Router leider zum Absturz.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (5. April 2015)

Hast du mal einen kompletten Virencheck gemacht?
Kannst den Treiber vom Stick aktuallisiern: http://www.belkin.com/de/support


----------



## Georgler (5. April 2015)

Einen Virencheck habe ich bereits mit Kaspersky PURE 3.0 gemacht.
Der Aktualisierung des Treibers hat leider auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (5. April 2015)

Hast du alle verfügbaren USB-Ports nacheinander ausprobiert?


----------



## Georgler (5. April 2015)

Ja, habe verschiedene Ports versucht, sowohl 2.0, als auch 3.0.


----------



## MountyMAX (6. April 2015)

Passiert das auch im abgesicherten Modus? (Abgesicherter Modus mit Netzwerkteibern)


----------



## Georgler (6. April 2015)

Ja, gerade getestet.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (6. April 2015)

Treiber und Handbücher herunterladen | Offizielle Acer Website
Einfach eingeben: Desktop-Predator-Predator G3610 
Versuch mal mal das Bios P02.A2 zu installieren.
Einfach herunter laden, entpacken und die exe-datei suchen und fertig.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. April 2015)

Hmm, dass könnte ein Hardwareproblem sein, was halt komisch ist, dass es auch per W-Lan Stick auftritt.

Versuche mal, ob du Dateien von/auf einen USB Stick kopieren kannst (sollte eine(!) große Datei sein um die 3-4 GB)


----------



## Georgler (7. April 2015)

Also, der WLAN-Stick bricht den Download nicht ab, der lässt den Router abstürzen, sodass alle Geräte im Haushalt kein Internet mehr haben. Folglich bricht dann auch der Download ab.

Bei dem LAN-Port ist es hingegen so, dass einfach NUR der Download abbricht, alles andere (selbst andere Anwendungen auf dem selben PC, wie z.B. Skype etc.) läuft noch mit Internet.

Ich teste jetzt gleich mal das mit dem USB-Stick und danach  das mit dem BIOS.

Edit:
Das Kopieren von Dateien (vom USB und auf den USB) ging bestens bei 2GB (.flv) und 3GB (.rar). Bei 4,9GB (.flv) geht es jedoch nicht, dort kommt dann die Meldung: Die Datei "xy" ist zu groß für das Zielsystem.
Mein USB-Stick kann insgesamt 28GB fassen.

Edit 2:
Das BIOS ist bereits auf Version P02.A2.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (7. April 2015)

> Edit:
> Das Kopieren von Dateien (vom USB und auf den USB) ging bestens bei 2GB (.flv) und 3GB (.rar). Bei 4,9GB (.flv) geht es jedoch nicht, dort kommt dann die Meldung: Die Datei "xy" ist zu groß für das Zielsystem.
> Mein USB-Stick kann insgesamt 28GB fassen.


Das ist völlig in Ordnung. Der USB-Stick wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit als FAT32 formatiert sein, da darf eine einzelne Datei max. 4GB groß sein - das ist also kein Fehler 

Weitere Ideen:
- Wurde die LAN-Buchse am Router mal gewechselt?
- Passiert das auch, wenn eine Datei im LAN von einem Rechner auf einen anderen geschoben wird oder nur wenn es um einen Download aus dem Internet geht?


----------



## Georgler (7. April 2015)

Die LAN-Buchse am Router wurde gewechselt und die 4,9GB über das LAN zu kopieren ging auch völlig problemlos.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. April 2015)

OK, eine Idee hätte ich noch:
Unter Systemsteuerung\Netzwerk und Internet\Netzwerkverbindungen -> Adaptereinstellungen ändern (links oben) 
Rechtsklick auf deine Netzwwerkverbindung -> Eigenschaften
- Dort alle Haken entfernen bis auf das Notwendigste (also folgende aktiviert lassen: TCP/IPv4 und v6) mehr brauch man fürs Internet an sich nicht.
- Falls es dann geht sich "Haken für Haken" vorarbeiten wann das Problem auftritt

Falls das auch nicht geht, es gibt für wenige EUR auch PCIe und USB Netzwerkkarten um zu testen ob es der LAN Port ist


----------



## Georgler (7. April 2015)

Hat leider auch nicht geholfen (Netzwerkeinstellungen).

Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass Downloads jetzt schon bei unter 10MB abbrechen, als ich den LAN-Port am Router gewechselt habe. Werde jetzt alle ausprobieren.

Edit: Bei allen funktioniert es nicht vernünftig.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (7. April 2015)

Hast du mal z.B. bei Firefox den Downloadordnerpfad geändert. 
1) Firefox öffen
2)Oben rechts auf Einstellungen und drauf klicken
3)Und dann in der Rubrik Allgemein, den Begriff Downloads suchen und die Einstellung auf : Jedes Mal nachfragen, wo eine Datei gespeichert werden soll - ändern. Versuche mehrere Orte aus Desktop, anderer USB-Stick etc
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Georgler (7. April 2015)

Klappt leider auch nicht. Ich teste morgen nochmal andere Geräte, die ich dann ans LAN hefte.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Laptop vom einen auf den anderen Tag konnte ich keine Webseiten mehr aufrufen. Google sagte konnte keine Verbindung herstellen.

Komisch ist nur das avira noch Updates ziehen konnte. 

Ich hab einfach eine windowsreparatur gemacht und dann ging alles wieder.

Mfg


----------



## Raphezir (8. April 2015)

Für das grundlegende Problem fällt mir jetzt keine Lösung ein aber als Behelfslösung könntest du mal diverse Downloadmanager als Browser Plugin testen. Diese können evt. den Download nach abgebrochener Verbindung wieder fortsetzen, ohne von vorn anfangen zu müssen.


----------



## High-Teen (8. April 2015)

Hast Du vielleicht ein Live Linux da, um das Ganze mal unabhängig von Windows zu testen?


----------



## Gripschi (8. April 2015)

Kann es evtl der RAM sein? Kumpel hatte das Problem das alle Daten beschädigt waren durch kaputten Riegel.

Sonst könnt es dein Router sein.


----------



## Georgler (8. April 2015)

Bei anderen Geräten im Laden funktioniert das Herunterladen problemlos, im WLAN (per Handy) ebenfalls.
Werde dann gleich mal Linux testen und ein paar Downloadmanager ausprobieren.
Wahrscheinlich kaufe ich mir dann noch so einen USB-LAN-Adapter und gucke, ob es damit funktioniert, dann wäre das Problem ja schon mal der LAN-Port.


----------

